# Strom an einer Analogeingangskarte



## BastiMG (18 Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

meine Analogeingangskarte, eingestellet auf "D" 2 Draht 4-20mA, gibt mir einen Strom vom 64mA raus wenn ich direkt an der Karte messe. Wie kann das sein? Bzw. kann das überhaupt sein?
Die Karte zeigt einen SF an!
Wenn ich online gehe und mir den eingelesenen Analogwerte über den FC105 ansehe, dann zeigt er mir voll ausschlag an, obwohl nichts angeschlossen ist.

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## marlob (18 Januar 2008)

Das ist doch eine Eingangskarte. Was willst du da messen. Schliess doch mal einen Sensor an oder einen 4-20 mA Tester.
Wenn der Messbereichsmodul auf D steht, hast du einen 2-Draht-Messumformer der gleichzeitig die Versorgungsspannung für den Sensor rausgibt.


----------



## BastiMG (18 Januar 2008)

mh?? 
Ich hab da Geräte dran hängen, die selber 4-20mA rausgeben.


----------



## ANo (18 Januar 2008)

hallo,
es handelt sich hierbei nicht um Vollausschlag sondern "FFFF" = Untersteuerungsbereich(sieh Tabelle im Anhang).

Gruß
Alex


----------



## jabba (18 Januar 2008)

Wenn Die selber 4-20mA rausgeben, muss Du auf Vierdraht stellen, Stellung C


----------



## BastiMG (18 Januar 2008)

Und wie muss ich dann anschliessen?

Das ganze hat aber auch schonmal mit dem 20mA-Geber geklappt, und einstelleung 2Draht, D.


----------



## BastiMG (18 Januar 2008)

Die Karte nennt sich 331 7KF01 0AB0


----------



## vierlagig (18 Januar 2008)

frage: hat dein sensor/messumformer/analog-signal-quelle anschlüsse für eine spannungsversorgung z.b. 24V DC oder 230V AC?


----------



## BastiMG (18 Januar 2008)

Ja klar, der halt die Hilfspannung. Er gibt wirklich nur die 4-20mA raus.

Aber wieso kann ich an der Karte überhaupt was messen? Ist doch einen Eingangskarte! Und wieso 60mA?


----------



## vierlagig (18 Januar 2008)

BastiMG schrieb:


> Ja klar, der halt die Hilfspannung. Er gibt wirklich nur die 4-20mA raus.



dann ist es ein 4-draht-MU und auch dementsprechend anzuschließen ... beten wir, dass du die karte noch nicht zerschossen hast ... anschlußplan findest du in den s7 300 baugruppendaten ... und dann mal zum merken:

2-Draht: Versorgung der Messeinrichtung durch Analog-Baugruppe
4-Draht: Versorgung durch "externe" Spannungsquelle
2-Draht spezial: in die "+" Leitung wird die Baugruppenversorgung eingespeist, "-" Klemme der Messeinrichtung wird zum "+", "M" an Baugruppe wird mit "-" der Baugruppenversorgung verbunden, Kanal wird als 4-Draht definiert...

Bei 2-Draht muss MANA mit M der Baugruppenversorgung verbunden werden.
Bei 4-Draht ist MANA isoliert, also unverbunden, auszuführen.
Bei 2-Draht spezial ist MANA auch mit M zu belegen


----------



## jabba (18 Januar 2008)

Es ist zwar eine Eingangskarte, jedoch versorgt Sie bei 2-Draht den Sensor mit Strom.
Wenn Du jetzt direkt am Eingan misst, fliest der Strom zur Sensorspeisung durch dein Messgerät. Der wird , da das Messgerät niederohmig ist, auf den Maximalwert begrenzt.

Bei Zweidraht dürfen wirklich nur die zwei Drähte vom Sensor zur SPS gehen, kein Dritter und kein Vierter.


----------



## BastiMG (18 Januar 2008)

Oh je, dann ist die Karte wohl durch. Hab es eben mal auf 4 Draht also auf C umgestellt und der SF blieb immer noch anstehen.


----------



## pjoddi (18 Januar 2008)

*ja, ist verwirrend, nicht....*

Dein Sensor hat 4 Drähte, 2x Spannungsversorgung und 2x Meßsignal.
Also: 4Draht einstellen und gut!
2Draht heißt, Dein Sensor hat nur 2 Drähte, und er muß über die Meßleitung auch mit Spannung versorgt werden, also muß da auch ein Strom fließen.
Klingt komisch...is aber so!

Edit: Mann, tipp ich sooooo langsam???


----------



## BastiMG (18 Januar 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> Es ist zwar eine Eingangskarte, jedoch versorgt Sie bei 2-Draht den Sensor mit Strom.
> Wenn Du jetzt direkt am Eingan misst, fliest der Strom zur Sensorspeisung durch dein Messgerät. Der wird , da das Messgerät niederohmig ist, auf den Maximalwert begrenzt.
> 
> Bei Zweidraht dürfen wirklich nur die zwei Drähte vom Sensor zur SPS gehen, kein Dritter und kein Vierter.




Ich hab von meinem Gerät nur 2 Drähte zur SPS. Das Gerät halt allerdings eine Hilfspannung


----------



## pjoddi (18 Januar 2008)

Nicht auf die SPS schauen, sondern auf den SENSOR!:twisted:


----------



## BastiMG (18 Januar 2008)

Der Sensor ist ein Auswertegerät, mit Hilfspannung! 

Das Gerät gibt 4-20mA raus.


----------



## vierlagig (18 Januar 2008)

BastiMG schrieb:


> Der Sensor ist ein Auswertegerät, mit Hilfspannung!
> 
> Das Gerät gibt 4-20mA raus.



allet was hilfsspannung hat is 4-Draht ... nicht zu verwechseln mit 4-Leiter, was aus der widerstandmessung bekannt sein dürfte, da kommen dann wirklich vier leiter an der karte an, 2 messleitungen und 2 kompensations/ausgleichs-leitungen ... ich liebe es zu verwirren


----------



## jabba (18 Januar 2008)

War vieleicht undeutlich beschrieben.

Es darf auch kein weiterer Draht zum Sensor führen.
Das war damit gemeint,


> Bei Zweidraht dürfen wirklich nur die zwei Drähte vom Sensor zur SPS gehen, kein Dritter und kein Vierter


 


> Oh je, dann ist die Karte wohl durch. Hab es eben mal auf 4 Draht also auf C umgestellt und der SF blieb immer noch anstehen


 
Das heistt noch gar nix, könnte Drahtbruch der anderen 7 Kanäle sein.

Jetzt mal den Strom messen, und in der SPS nachsehen was ankommt.


----------



## BastiMG (18 Januar 2008)

Aber was muss ich denn bitte wo anschliessen? Ich hab 2 Drähte von meinem Messumformer kommend.


----------



## jabba (18 Januar 2008)

Plus vom Sensor z.B. auf Pin 2, Minus vom Sensor auf 3

Milliamperemeter dazwischen, zur Kontrolle.


----------



## BastiMG (18 Januar 2008)

Ok, das hab ich gemacht! Und ich hab immer noch den Systemfehler anstehen


----------



## jabba (18 Januar 2008)

Schau erst einmal nach, ob Du den Wert in der SPS lesen kannst.

Der SF kommt eventuell vom Analogeingang zwei oder drei....

Wenn dort Drahtbruch angehakt ist, gibts es den SF.

Weisst Du denn, wie man den Analogwert dann anzeigt ?


----------



## vierlagig (18 Januar 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> Weisst Du denn, wie man den Analogwert dann anzeigt ?



gute frage


----------



## BastiMG (18 Januar 2008)

Drahtbruch habe ich nicht angeklickt.

Ich hab die anderen Eingang deaktiviert.

SF ist immer noch da, und wenn ich den PEW einlese, und online gehe, hab ich immer noch 32000


----------



## BastiMG (18 Januar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> gute frage




Ihr meint das einlesen?


----------



## jabba (18 Januar 2008)

Was sagt das von mir beschriebene Messgerät ?
Was macht das PEW wenn Du den Eingang abklemmst ?
Bist Du sicher, das der Plus und Minus nicht vertauscht ist.

Ist der Sensor definitiv 4-20mA, oder eventuell 0..20mA.

Wir können dich zutexten mit Fragen, gibt mal etwas mehr Infos zu deinem Aufbau.


----------



## jabba (18 Januar 2008)

BastiMG schrieb:


> Ihr meint das einlesen?


 
Nicht böse gemeint, aber da hapert es bei den meisten, daher die Frage.
vierlagig kennt das schon 


PS: So das 300'er liegt auf dem Teller, viel Spass noch. sonst gehts morgen weiter.


----------



## BastiMG (18 Januar 2008)

Polrichtigkeit ist 100%
Der Messumformer hat 100% 4-20mA

Hab mit der gleichen Konfiguration ja auch schonmal überall einen mA-Geber drauf gehalten, da klappte es einwandfrei.
Die Anlage stand jetzt 3-4 Wochen und jetzt wollte ich sie Inbetriebnehmen und da kam dies. Direkt der SF beim einschalten der kompletten SPS. 

Wenn ich an der Karte nur die Spannungsversorgung anschliesse, zeigt der PEW mir trotzdem 32000 an. Obwohl nichts angeschlossen ist.


----------



## vierlagig (18 Januar 2008)

so, jetzt hätte ich gern:


ein foto vom versuchsaufbau
messumformer-typ
stromlaufplan
@jabba: analog ist nicht jedermans sache ... auch ich hab mal klein angefangen und eine karte ins jenseits geschickt, allerdings mit 2-draht-fremdgespeist an 4-draht-mu und 2-draht gesteckt ... wir waren alle mal jung


----------



## BastiMG (18 Januar 2008)

Ok, stell ich dir morgen online.

Messumformer ist Endress & Hauser Deltapilot S, Siemens Magflow 6000 und 3K Strommessumformer 0-20mA/4-20mA. 
Alle Mesumformer haben eine Hilfspannung und geben an ihrem Analogausgang 4-20mA raus. Das ist aus getestet worden.


----------



## BastiMG (18 Januar 2008)

Hier meine Hardwarekonfig


----------



## IceBear (19 Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
Mal ne Bescheidene Frage, is die Versorgungsspannung auch an die Baugruppe angeschlossen? Hatte bis jetzt einmal gehabt das die SF-LED geleuchtet hat und das war als ich die Versorgungsspannung der Baugruppe abgeklemmt hab...

Gruß IceBear


----------



## Hartmut Lux (19 Januar 2008)

bei "2-Draht-Meßumformer" begrenzt die Karte den Strom gegen Kurzschluß und versorgt den Sensor mit 24V (1.Kontakt 24V strombegrenzt, 2.Kontakt Meßwiderstand nach Masse). 
Bei "4-Draht-Meßumformer" (1.Kontakt Eingang mit Meßwiderstand nach Masse, 2. Kontakt Masse) ist der Eingang nicht Strombegrenzt und wird bei direktem Kontakt mit 24V zerschossen.
Rote LED Leuchtet wenn Baugruppenversorgung fehlt oder bei Drahtbruch (<4mA).


----------



## BastiMG (19 Januar 2008)

IceBear schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Mal ne Bescheidene Frage, is die Versorgungsspannung auch an die Baugruppe angeschlossen? Hatte bis jetzt einmal gehabt das die SF-LED geleuchtet hat und das war als ich die Versorgungsspannung der Baugruppe abgeklemmt hab...
> 
> Gruß IceBear



Ja die ist dran, hab ich auch schon gemessen!


----------



## jabba (19 Januar 2008)

Morgähn BastiMG,

in der Hardwareconfig ist 0..20mA und nicht 4..20eingetragen.

Ändere doch mal wenn möglich auf kanal 2 und 3, vieleicht ist der Kanal defekt. Oder mach mal folgendes.


Klemmen den Sensor ab !
Ändere die hardwareconfig auf 0-10V
Spannung aus, Codierstecker auf Stellung B
Einschalten , und sehen ob SF weggeht.

Prüf sonst mal ob der Kodierstecker wirklich richtig steckt, man muss da genau hinsehen, da der Pfeil sehr klein ist.


----------



## BastiMG (19 Januar 2008)

Morgen,

hab ich gemacht, alle Knäle auf 0-10V gestellt. SF bleibt trotzdem anstehen!


----------



## BastiMG (19 Januar 2008)

Wenn ich alle Kanlle deaktivere dann geht der SF weg! Hab die mal alle nach und nach wieder aktiviert auf 4 Draht mit Schálterstellung "D", aber geht bei jedem Kanal auf Störung.


----------



## McMeta (19 Januar 2008)

Hallo vielleicht hilft dir das ein wenig
https://support.automation.siemens....ib.csFetch&nodeid=17473608&forcedownload=true


----------



## dermobb (22 Januar 2008)

hallo forum!

dieser thread hat mich auf die verwendung des FC105 gebracht. bis dahin ging alles gut. der analoge eingang bringt mir einen wert von 0 bis 27648 (0...20mA). diesen wollte ich mit FC105 skalieren. 0 entspricht 0cm; 27648 entspricht 14cm.

der wert am ausgang hat aber einen exponenten von -41! ich sehe eigentlich keinen fehler bei der verwendung des bausteins. deshalb bitte ich euch lieb um hilfe. grafik stellt die situation dar.

HW:
CPU314C-2 DP

mit bestem dank,

nils


edit: im bild ist der low_lim bei 1, eigentlich wollte ich ja 0. ändert aber nichts an der sache...


----------



## Ralle (22 Januar 2008)

Ich würde das als NULL interpretieren. Ist denn an EN ein True, dann sollte ja zumindest der richtige Wert erscheinen!


----------



## dermobb (22 Januar 2008)

ja, TRUE liegt an EN an und der FC ist aktiv (neongrüne umrandung). es erscheint aber leider nicht der richtige wert... sondern nach deiner definition immer "null".


----------



## vierlagig (22 Januar 2008)

und MD1 oder teile davon (W,B,bits) beschreibst du sonst nirgendwo?


----------



## dermobb (22 Januar 2008)

das programm ist bis jetzt winzig. die verwendung von MD1 findet nur an dieser einen stelle statt. wie und wo könnte ich teile davon verwenden? (ernst gemeinte frage)

noch etwas:
der wert an IN "flackert/schwankt" minimal. dies ist zeitgleich auch am OUT zu erkennen. aber die werte haben immer den exponent -41/-42 (null).


----------



## vierlagig (22 Januar 2008)

dermobb schrieb:


> das programm ist bis jetzt winzig. die verwendung von MD1 findet nur an dieser einen stelle statt. wie und wo könnte ich teile davon verwenden? (ernst gemeinte frage)



MD 1 ist ein Doppelwort, bestehend aus MW 1 und MW 3, diese Worte bestehen aus jeweils zwei Byte, MW 1 aus MB 1 und MB 2, MW 3 aus MB 3 und MB 4, diese 4 Bytes bestehen aus je 8 Bit also von M1.0 bis M4.7 ... 

btw: achtung! persönliche meinung: bytes, wörter und doppelwörter adressier ich gern mit durch 2 dividierbaren zahlen, macht es IMHO übersichtlicher



nach der berechnungsvorschrift müßte ein wert um 6,4 am ausgang rauskommen


----------



## marlob (22 Januar 2008)

dermobb schrieb:


> das programm ist bis jetzt winzig. die verwendung von MD1 findet nur an dieser einen stelle statt. wie und wo könnte ich teile davon verwenden? (ernst gemeinte frage)
> ...


Geh mal auf MD1 dann rechte Maustaste und dann  "Gehe zur Verwendungsstelle" und mach mal einen Haken bei "Überlappender Zugriff auf Speicherbereiche"
Dann kannst du sehen ob der MD1 oder Teile davon noch irgendwo anders benutzt werden.
Ansonsten, wie vierlagig schon anmerkte, immer Adressen benutzen die ein vielfaches von 2 sind (und 0 natürlich)


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 Januar 2008)

hallo,
er hat doch mw1 an ret val dran, das beisst sich mit seinen md1.


----------



## vierlagig (22 Januar 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Ansonsten, wie vierlagig schon anmerkte, immer Adressen benutzen die ein vielfaches von 2 sind (und 0 natürlich)



MB0 ist bei mir für systemweite funktionen reserviert


----------



## marlob (22 Januar 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> er hat doch mw1 an ret val dran, das beisst sich mit seinen md1.


genau

@dermobb
Für den Wert RET_VAL lege dir doch eine temp-Variable an. Dann gibts auch keine Überschneidungen


----------



## vierlagig (22 Januar 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> er hat doch mw1 an ret val dran, das beisst sich mit seinen md1.



mensch lori, warum verdirbst du uns den spaß?


----------



## Ralle (22 Januar 2008)

Yep, der Lori hats gesehen :-D.


----------



## marlob (22 Januar 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> er hat doch mw1 an ret val dran, das beisst sich mit seinen md1.


Der Lerneffekt für dermobb wäre höher gewesen, wenn er das mit unseren Hinweisen selber gefunden hätte


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 Januar 2008)

hallo,
was ich auch immer mache, immer gibt es mecker.


----------



## dermobb (22 Januar 2008)

so, jetzt hab ich es auch erkannt  . danke für die hilfe. läuft alles wie gewünscht. 

bis denn dann.

nils


----------



## vierlagig (22 Januar 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> was ich auch immer mache, immer gibt es mecker.



och lori, nich weinen ... dermobb hat sich bestimmt gefreut


----------



## Approx (22 Januar 2008)

Hi Vierlagig,
da komme ich auch ab und zu ins Schleudern!  2-draht, 4-draht... Hab dann immer woanders nachgeguckt, wo es funzt...TZÄ!  

Gruß Approx

P.S.: Ne coole neue Signatur haste da... Und so stimmig! Ich wettte, hier im Forum hätte es bestimmt schon Mord und Totschlag gegeben, hihi.


----------



## vierlagig (22 Januar 2008)

Approx schrieb:


> Hi Vierlagig,
> da komme ich auch ab und zu ins Schleudern!  2-draht, 4-draht... Hab dann immer woanders nachgeguckt, wo es funzt...TZÄ!


 
wie gesagt: einmal falsch gemacht hilft dem lerneffekt auf die sprünge ... und so schwer ist es nun wirklich nicht, irgendjemand sagte hier ja auch: "sind vier oder zwei drähte notwendig um den sensor zu betreiben" oder so ähnlich, das kann man sich ja in den handrücken ritzen oder so


----------



## Approx (22 Januar 2008)

Naja, ne Karte geschossen hab ich dafür noch (...) nicht. Wir haben bei uns eh nur 4..20mA als Eingang. Da wird die Wahl schon ziemlich eng.
Dafür darf ich nä. Woche ne schicke exotische S5-Karte (6ES5 466...) in Betrieb nehmen. Na Super! 
L EW192
T MW200
SRW3
T DW XY

.... oder so hab ich mir das gedacht. Sach ma vierlagig, weisst Du ausm Kopp, wie ich das Peripheriewort aussen an einen FB dranklatschen kann?
Naja, ich hab zwar noch keine S7-Karte geschossen, dafür schon gut S5-en in Stopp gejagt, hihi. Mir sind die S7-en doch lieber!  

Gruß Approx


----------



## vierlagig (22 Januar 2008)

Approx schrieb:


> Sach ma vierlagig, weisst Du ausm Kopp, wie ich das Peripheriewort aussen an einen FB dranklatschen kann?



sehe dein problem nicht



Approx schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab zwar noch keine S7-Karte geschossen, dafür schon gut S5-en in Stopp gejagt, hihi. Mir sind die S7-en doch lieber!



tz, auch ne s7 kannste in stop schießen, einfach vergessen, die richtigen fehlerbehandlungs-OBs zu laden und schon steht die kiste...


----------



## Approx (22 Januar 2008)

Noch habe ich ja eigentlich kein Problem. Da ich bei der Baugruppe nicht den AE:460 Standard-FB nutzen kann, wollte ich mir einen eigenen schreiben. Gleich mit Fehlerauswertung und Skalierfunktion. Nur weiss ich noch nicht genau, ob ich an dem FB aussen ne Festpunktzahl angeben kann und dann innerhalb des FB einfach L EW =INPW, oder sowas schreiben kann. Das probiere ich einfach alles beim nä. Anlagenstillstand aus.
Dann ist es auch egal, obs rote LED's regnet....

Gesegnet seien die Fehler-OB's! OBwohl ich bei Werksfremden Programmierern die Verwendung der OB 121 und OB122 schlichtweg verbiete, hihi.


----------

